#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como saber se o samba está funcionando?

## vioflas

Alguém poderia me dizer se basta ter a pasta samba dentro da etc o servidor samba já está instalado? e depois é configura o smb.conf?

----------


## aledr

Ter a pasta do samba dentro do /etc/ já é um bom caminho... Se você estiver usando uma distribuição linux baseada em RPM você pode executar o seguinte comando pra verificar se o samba está realmente instalado:



```
rpm -q samba
```

 
Se ele retornar uma mensagem mostrando uma versão, significa que o samba está instalado, e você pode tranquilamente fazer as configurações dentro do arquivo de configuração.

Para iniciar o daemon do samba basta digitar:



```
/etc/init.d/samba start
```

----------


## Pedro0278

Digite nterminal como root 

service smb restart

Se nao der erro está funcionando, porém nao significa dizer que está configurado como vc quer.

----------


## lucianogf

> Alguém poderia me dizer se basta ter a pasta samba dentro da etc o servidor samba já está instalado? e depois é configura o smb.conf?


cara..

pra poder te ajudar é preciso saber qual distro vc usa..

valew

----------


## vioflas

Eu utilizo Slakware 10.

----------


## aledr

> Eu utilizo Slakware 10.


Realmente, se você utilizar o Slackware, não poderá usar nenhum destes dois comandos:



```
rpm -q samba
```

 


```
service smb restart[quote]
 
[ ]'s[/quote]
```

----------


## rafaelmontek

Rpm... dependo se instalou o pacote certo pode ate ir...


digita isso no console como root - /etc/init.d/smb start

Se ele tiver parado ele vai iniciar !!!

ou então vai dar erro que não ta instalado !!! dae e só instalar !!!

----------


## lucianogf

> Eu utilizo Slakware 10.


no slack pra vc saber se está instalado ou não utilize o pkgtool

tem a opção view, e lá vc vê todos os pacotes instalados..

valew

----------


## mbyte

tenta ai : ps -aux

----------


## thiagog

ps -aux | grep smb

cd /etc/samba

find / -name | grep samba

----------


## vioflas

Aí galera o ps -aux me mostrou os procesos e qual é o processo so samba?

o ps -aux | grep smb deu erro dizendo que o comando está com erro

o pkgtool foi o mais fácil me mostrou todos os pacotes instalados no micro e samba estava lá eu chegeui a criar um arquivo smb.conf la na pasta /etc/samba mas quando vou startar num starta.

Eu poderia fazer mais alguma coisa?

----------


## lucianogf

> Aí galera o ps -aux me mostrou os procesos e qual é o processo so samba?
> 
> o ps -aux | grep smb deu erro dizendo que o comando está com erro
> 
> o pkgtool foi o mais fácil me mostrou todos os pacotes instalados no micro e samba estava lá eu chegeui a criar um arquivo smb.conf la na pasta /etc/samba mas quando vou startar num starta.
> 
> Eu poderia fazer mais alguma coisa?


vc criou um arquivo??

mas ele já vem com um arquivo de exemplo, vc nao viu?

----------


## jamba

Mais um....

Com usuario root

*/etc/rc.d/smb start*

ou

*/etc/rc.d/samba start*

ou ainda

*#smbd start*

logo

*ps aux | egrep samba*

ou

*ps aux | egrep smb*

ou

*ps aux | egrep smbd*

vai aparecer o processo e o nome do arquivo em execucao

*
root 2573 0.0 2.0 7728 2532 ? Ss 14:12 0:00 smbd start
*


Fallow

----------


## Luzumba

para testar e saber se o samba esta rodando,

testparm testa a conf
smbstatus lista todas as conexoes do samba
smbclient -L localhost -U% mostra se o samba esta no ar e o que esta sendo usado por ele.

----------

